

Japanese Jumping Frog Robot - bootload
http://www.therawfeed.com/2007/09/university-creates-robot-that-jumps.html

======
axiom
I'm curious if there is any path planning/intelligence to this or if it's
mainly an exercise in building something mechanically similar to a frog.

Either way it's pretty impressive.

~~~
bootload
I didn't do extensive searching for the submission but I did find the
following

\-
[http://www.isi.imi.i.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/3/index.html/con...](http://www.isi.imi.i.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/3/index.html/contents)
(Japanese translation required)

\- [http://www.tech.co.uk/gadgets/future-tech/news/air-
powered-l...](http://www.tech.co.uk/gadgets/future-tech/news/air-powered-
leaping-robot-created-in-tokyo?articleid=356113861)

\- <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgo7RZZqrXM>

\- <http://www.google.com/search?q=Mowgli+robot>

One thing I did notice was the umbilical hanging off the rear of the robot so
there is some processing (pre?) going on.

------
twism
i have seen wind up toys that do this.

~~~
bootload
_"... i have seen wind up toys that do this. ..."_

From another "mechanical" era. But I think you miss the point. Trying to
control this system via computer controlled systems is a bit more demanding
and rewarding at the same time.

Here's a translation of one of the above urls ...

    
    
      For systematizing the motion skill, you think that 
      various sides such as body, sensing and processing 
      are important. Although it has the new sensing system, 
      as for the aforementioned robot, systemic tactual sense 
      with the form which is similar to the human, joint 
      structure was formed from the motor and harmonic drive, 
      the human was something which differs. 
    
      Also the robot of muscle skeletal type constitutes in 
      order to pursue the relationship between motion skill 
      and the body to a greater extent.
    
      You aimed toward the fact that role of the body 
      because dynamic motion is actualized from the 
      viewpoint of "the intelligence which had the body", 
      via the development of the jump landing robot, is 
      made clear. Because jump landing is actualized with 
      the robot, the pneumatics artificial muscle actuator 
      was used, "artificial muscle skeletal system" was 
      proposed. You can call artificial muscle skeletal system 
      the thing which it tries probably to actualize the 
      mechanism which the animal has from standpoint of 
      living thing norm engineering.
    
      The jump landing robot "Mowgli" which it developed 
      has anti- gravity muscle and 2 joint muscle which advance 
      as the mechanism which is peculiar to muscle skeletal 
      system. Depending upon kinetics simulation, even with 
      when there is a disturbance with the physical feedback of 
      muscle skeletal system robustness the fact that it can do 
      the vertical jumping was shown. In addition, the vertical 
      jumping and the jumping riding to the chair were actualized 
      as a dynamic systemic operation. 
    

In perfect translated _"Japlish"_. You find the url here ~
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.isi.imi.i.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/3)

